# Help!  I need packaging tips!



## Incrtalent (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi there.  I'm new to this board and new to the soap-making business. Actually, i've been making soap for a few years, but I've recently gotten serious about it and decided to start a little business.  Problem:  I need a better way to wrap my soaps than just saran wrap.  I'd like to have them sealed in shrink wrap or something of the sort, but I have no idea where to begin to look for something like that.  Any tips?

Thanks. 8)


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 25, 2007)

Incrtalent said:
			
		

> Hi there.  I'm new to this board and new to the soap-making business. Actually, i've been making soap for a few years, but I've recently gotten serious about it and decided to start a little business.  Problem:  I need a better way to wrap my soaps than just saran wrap.  I'd like to have them sealed in shrink wrap or something of the sort, but I have no idea where to begin to look for something like that.  Any tips?
> 
> Thanks. 8)


I cut my own shrink wrap film.  I bought a 1300 foot roll of it a year ago and have 1/4 of 1 cent into each piece!!  That's right 4 of them cost me 1 cent!

Here are a few pics of mine;






That will give you a few ideas!
Let me get a better pic tomorrow!

Paul... :wink:


----------



## tangled_panda (Jul 25, 2007)

If you make CP or HP soap you can just make cigar bands, that is what I do with my soaps.  I don't wrap them in plastic or anything.

Here is a pic:
This isn't the best image, we are working on our labels and this was the first draft.
But I can get 5 bands from 1 piece of paper.  Then I just cut them wrap them and glue them with a glue stick.


----------



## Incrtalent (Jul 26, 2007)

*Thanks so much!*

I thought shrink wrap would be the way to go, but I've never used it before.  I'm going to sound like an idiot, but where do you get it, how do you use it, and do you need any special equipment to use it?  Also, is it okay to use with M&P?  I'm not doing CP yet.

I did up some cigar bands, too, that look rather nice, but I'd rather use them WITH shrink wrap--think it will look more professional.

Also...using a parchment-type 20lb stock for the cigar bands.  Should I be using a heavier weight?

Any tips you could give would be SO helpful.  I've had more headaches figuring out how to professionally package these than I have actually making them, and making them is WAY more fun!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 26, 2007)

What state do you live in?


----------



## Incrtalent (Jul 26, 2007)

*Hey!*

I live in Florida which, I am sorry to say, is a wonderful place to visit from October through, say, April or May, but a HORRIBLE place to live the rest of the year!  Hot, miserable, mosquitos the size of hummingbirds.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 26, 2007)

Hmmm....maybe you could go online to www.flowerfactoryinc.com and see what you can find there


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 26, 2007)

www.nshvillewraps.com

Is agood source for bags, boxes, cello, shrink wrap, ribbon, wrap paper, etc.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok, I'm gonna sound like a dummie now (remember, I'm German   ) but what exactly is shrink wrap? It looks to me on Paul's pic like a better quality of 'Saran wrap', is that it?   

I'm using Saran wrap right now and am not really fond of it.. :roll:


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 27, 2007)

Shrink wrap is thicker. When you hold a heat gun or powerful hair dryer near it, it begins to shrink & conform to the shape of the item.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 27, 2007)

Here is a source of nice heavy bands that are precut.  They come from MMS.  I used them before I boought my own roll of shrink wrap and started cutting my own for much less.  100 bands cost $4.00 there.  They do have a perforated line on the bottom to make removal easy, even though my bands tear right off.  Here is the link to Dans Bands at MMS.

http://www.thesage.com/catalog/ShrinkWrap.html

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Incrtalent (Jul 27, 2007)

*Paul*

Thanks for the tip!  I appreciate all the feedback I've gotten on this.  It takes me forever to get a decent wrap on my soaps with saran wrap.

Thanks!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 28, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Shrink wrap is thicker. When you hold a heat gun or powerful hair dryer near it, it begins to shrink & conform to the shape of the item.


Ahh! *lightbulb* Sounds nice!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 28, 2007)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Here is a source of nice heavy bands that are precut.  They come from MMS.  I used them before I boought my own roll of shrink wrap and started cutting my own for much less.  100 bands cost $4.00 there.  They do have a perforated line on the bottom to make removal easy, even though my bands tear right off.  Here is the link to Dans Bands at MMS.
> 
> http://www.thesage.com/catalog/ShrinkWrap.html
> 
> Paul.... :wink:


Thanks, Paul!  I'll check that site out!


----------

